# Pogostemon stellatus?



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Is this Posostemon stellatus?


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

yep!


----------



## g8wayg8r (Feb 11, 2008)

Yep, look like it to me. I've got a bunch just like it. I think I'm a bit short on iron so it looks a tad pale.


----------



## punky (Feb 10, 2007)

Yes it is the narrow leaf type to me.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

I agree. You can see the purple nodes where the leaves attach to the stem.


----------

